# Altruism



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This  al·tru·ism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Audio Help    /&#712;æl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tru&#716;&#618;z
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#601;m/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[*al*-troo-iz-_uh_





m] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun  1.the principle or practice of unselfish concern for or devotion to the welfare of others (opposed to egoism).

Does it truly exist?  Can one express a truly unselfish concern for another or is there always an ulterior motive?  If you do something that would be considered altruistic because it makes you feel good to do it does that mean that it wasn't completely altruistic?


----------



## jarrod (Aug 22, 2008)

yes & no.  few people would continue altruistic actions if they didn't get warm fuzzy feelings, which makes even charity self-serving.  however, people who recognize or believe that we are all in the same boat--whether they are humanists, pantheists, whatever--may not see a difference between their own welfare & the welfare of others.  i guess it's all a matter of perspective.

jf


----------



## Mimir (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't see how you can do something altruistic without it making you feel good.  Think of it as the universe's way of providing positive feedback.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 23, 2008)

It certainly can, and does, exist. However, those most pointed to as altruistic usually aren't.


----------



## teekin (Aug 23, 2008)

A case of Doublethink here.
 Perhaps the lessons we internalized as children, and that were reinforced by the mores of society lead some of us to act in an altruistic fashion. Caring for our fellow humans is just what is done, it is a natural act. Not to care causes discomfort as it goes against our basic nature.
  Sometimes an altruistic act does not bring warm and fuzzies, it is done because it is the right thing to do. To hold a friends hand ( and then whats left of their hair) as they retch their way through another chemo treatment. Putting a four legged friend to sleep because all that is ahead for them is pain. Saying goodbye to someone you care deeply about because all you do is fight.
  Now both of these fit the original definition of altruism but both are very different. As I have said before Camus postulated that If you are not part of the Solution You are part of the Problem and Silence implies Consent. I can not shake or ignore these as truisms. Idle ramblings of a tired mind. :lookie:Lori M


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 23, 2008)

Personally I can't see it myself, but then again I'm quite selfish in terms of when I help others. For the important people in my life I'll do anything and go to any length without thought reason or needing anything in return. 
However when it comes to other folks and helping them with their problems it's always ulterior for me. I take on other peoples challenges and in turn I learn and grow and become on the whole a stronger person for it.
I suppose it's possible to be altruistic if you are, from birt, brought up to be so, but then it wouldn't be your own free will making the choice it would be your upbringing. But that's like a whole massive discussion altogether.

But yeah, back to point. For those I care about, anything and everything no matter the cost or sacrifice to me.
For everyone else, only if I know it's going to make me stronger.


----------

